# Can't Lose Weight with IBS-C



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Since being diagnosed with IBS-C almost 3 yrs ago, I've gained so much weight because of the medications I've been put on for my IBS, as well as the ovarian Cysts... I litterally can't stand the way I look and feel anymore! It's getting depressing that my pants keep getting tighter and tighter, no matter what I try!!!







I end up wearing sweatpants, and baggy sweatshirts, because I honestly can't wear anything else! It's what I'm comfortable in, but I feel like such a slob when we go out anywhere! I'm ashamed of the way I look, I feel like walking blimp...I'm so frustrated!!! Has anyone had any experience taking weight off once getting IBS-C???? I could really use some positive feedback here!


----------



## 23711 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey, I have Ibs. I inherited it at 15 yrs. old at the end of track season. Must of been the stress (a.k.a the coach)? Anywho, I am now 19 yrs old and still have it. I play soccer in college, and it is still just as hard as it was 4 and a half years ago (when I am not in shape.) Mypoint: It is going to be hard to loose weight with ibs, but exercise is essential. Plus my ibs got alot better when I was in shape. It is painful in the begining, but you just got to suck it up! You can do it! ...







).. Try going on walks or something light, when i went jogging around the neighborhood I made sure porta potties were in close range...by the way... I am talking in an ignorant stand point... hehlis K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome lisa


----------



## 16272 (Sep 2, 2005)

hi, i used to be a slim slender size 8 like all the women in my family since i got IBS, i'm so bloated and have gone up to a size 10/12 and gone up bra sizes, because of the extra weight. I know this isn't much but it feels like a lot of weight, i can't wear tight t-shirts as my belly pops out i hate it


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

To Manderine--I am a new member and I have had only a bit of weight gain, and that's because I quit smoking. If it helps, the web site ...com has helped me a lot. It deals specifically with nutrition.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome lizzy


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

hi joolie, thanks for the welcome!


----------



## 14592 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi guys,I have IBS-C and I have had the same problem. In the few years before my IBS appeared I had lost close to 50 pounds. When I was diagnosed I only had about 5-10 pounds to go but it's been near impossible to lose since I've had IBS. (Just under a year now.) And weeks I'm feeling bloated, the scale jumps up a few pounds too.I joined a gym a few months ago and it does helps the IBS, but I still can't lose the fat. When I was losing weight I was eating a high fiber low-fat diet of TONS of fruits and veggies, and I can't do it anymore. Even though I am IBS-C, the fiber gives me tons of pain, gas and bloating.


----------



## 22215 (Jun 11, 2006)

i know this is a late posting but i've found something i'm still in the middle of trying...i have another post up where i update just about every other day or so...anyway i read someone cured their ibs by taking 2 omgea 3,6,9 (they come in one form) 2 calcium citrate, and a centrum vitamin... (the omega and calcium are slit one in the am one in the pm)they said after 90 days is when they saw big results and lost like 45 of their gained weight.. and well i've been on it for about 2 weeks or so and i have absolutely no more C. it's amazing. but i'm still going i hope to see the weight come off. however! i did walk my first 3 miles the other day with NO bloat or pain! you can find my log under ibc and look for meke3fe..i hope this is some light for you


----------

